# Prayers for 18 year old kitty



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Praying for your kitty. My sister took her cat who was 14 years old for fluids 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We haven't even discussed the possibilities yet, not sure if the fever and not feeling well stopped her from eating and drinking, thus possible she could over come this and be fine, or if she is indeed in RF and will need fluids and special diet.

If she doesn't start eating normal again though, vet says most likely its advanced and nothing we can do. wait and see, we have an appt again Friday, or earlier if we need it...


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Praying for your girl.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Positive thoughts for your senior girl. My boy is 16 y.o. and the vet said RF is what will finally take him.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww I'm really sorry, saying a prayer for kitty! ♥


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all. Maddy seems a bit better today, still really weak but at least she is getting up to use the litter box and take a bit of food. I switched her to canned and add some water to it. She licks out the juice and eats a bit of the food. 
I decided to make her her own room for now. This way I can monitor what and how much she eats, drinks and eliminates. I hate that I have to work today, but I think she is over me watching her anyways....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hug and prayers. It is tough when they get old.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending healing vibes and prayers for Maddy, the kitty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Praying for Maddy!!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Mayve said:


> Thanks all. Maddy seems a bit better today, still really weak but at least she is getting up to use the litter box and take a bit of food. *I switched her to canned* and add some water to it. She licks out the juice and eats a bit of the food.
> I decided to make her her own room for now. This way I can monitor what and how much she eats, drinks and eliminates. I hate that I have to work today, but I think she is over me watching her anyways....


My boy has eaten dry food only (other than what he caught) his entire life. I did start adding one of those little cans a day for winter.

Glad your kitty seems to be doing better.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm thinking about you, I have always had and have a kitty. There is something so very special about them. They look at you and you know they know exactly what you are thinking. Mine always like whipped cream in their old ages. Even when they wouldn't eat anything else. Especially my Buttons. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks all. Maddy seems to be better by baby steps each day. Last night she was actually initiating some contact with us, although she still is mostly content to lay in the crate in the bedroom with water, food and litter nearby. She does look ruff around the edges and is walking very stiffly in her rear end. But she does have more energy and is now talking to us again. As long as I see some improvement I am willing to keep giving her a chance. I was supposed to call the vet today...well I tried, but they failed to tell me they were closed today, thinking this might have been a last minute thing as Dr Scott is usually really good about these things and since he is a personal friend I could call him at home, but and unless Maddy starts to go downhill will give him his off time. 

I have a friend who told me yesterday I was being selfish....really...she's not in pain and is making progress and is responsive to us, she is a people cat so yes she is not totally herself, but much more so than the last few days. I will continue to give her both dry and canned food, monitor her intake and output and if she continues to improve will talk to Scott about what more we can do on Monday. If she goes downhill we will send her peacefully to be with Maggie and Bear. Both of who she loved and loved her. Don't know what more I can do at this point...


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sending prayers for Maddy. I hope she has a good weekend.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Praying for Maddy.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Maddy made it through the weekend and even improved. We are still a bit guarded, but when I spoke with the vet he seemed to think that she is doing really well. She is still in her room, as we haven't noticed a poop from her yet. Gave her some pumpkin in her food and will monitor it daily yet for a few more days or unless she shows some distress, in which case they will do a kitty enema (thankfully them and not me I'm thinking) 

Thanks again for all the prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Maddy*

Praying for Maddy!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

After doing really well for a while, Maddy isn't feeling well today. She won't eat and vomited. So we will be going to the vet tomorrow morning and getting some fluids and see where we go from here. She is comfortable right now and sleeping, if she starts to go downhill we will take her to the EV today! 

I'm fully prepared to do the "right thing" no matter what it is, just wish she could talk and tell me what that is...sigh


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm sorry Maddy isn't feeling well. Sending positive thoughts for her..


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

My heart aches for you and Maddy. Several years ago I lost a precious Golden girl to renal failure. It is such a hard way to go. 

The best advice I can give anyone when this condition is very advanced and you know the end is near is to make sure that you have an escape route for your pet - a way to ease them into sleep when they need relief. Our vet came to our home on the last day of my sweet girl's life, but he said it wasn't time to give her the last shots. I insisted that he leave a medication that would help if she had a crisis in the middle of the night. Sure enough, she woke me at 4:30 a.m., clearly in distress. I gave her the injection that allowed her to sleep until daylight, when friends came to help me get her into the car for her last ride to the vet clinic. I held her in my arms while she was set free of a body that brought her no more joy. 

Saying goodbye is terribly difficult, but I have found that it is easier than watching them suffer and knowing that nothing can be done.

Hugs and prayers,
Lucy


----------

